# American Health Care



## deansalter (Jan 8, 2016)

I've just had the misfortune of dealing with Cigna and have little knowledge of how or where the hell to look for health insurance.

I was hoping a specialised company for ex pats would be more helpful but apparently not.

Could Individuals possibly let me know what companies they have their health care with as my employers do not provide me with Health Care


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's not just a matter of which company you go with - each company has a whole range of health insurance "products" with different deductibles, different co-pays and different terms and restrictions. (And of course, different costs.)

One key thing to consider - many policies over there seem to limit you to "in-network" doctors and treatment facilities. You may want to check around and see which plans the various hospitals and doctors in your area take. That should narrow the field down a bit.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry, but no hospital or physician will respond to questions on which providers are in their network. 

OP seems to be self employed/contractor. Wife can get a job to get coverage for the family. A frequent solution. Contacting a local broker is another. Cussing does not do any good.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Then you ask your in-laws, other family members in the area, friends, neighbors, etc. who they have their insurance with - and how satisfied they are with it. Yes, the "norm" is for employer provided health cover - though not all employers provide health insurance these days. 

I guess you missed the deadlines, but you may want to look into the ACA Marketplace. It IS still possible, apparently, to find insurance for 2019 using the system. Though you may have to qualify for one of the "special" categories. Still, nothing ventured, nothing gained.
https://www.healthcare.gov/apply-and-enroll/health-insurance-plans-estimator-overview/


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Then you ask your in-laws, other family members in the area, friends, neighbors, etc. who they have their insurance with - and how satisfied they are with it. Yes, the "norm" is for employer provided health cover - though not all employers provide health insurance these days.


It has nothing to do with "these days" but the size of the company. OP is self employed unless something has changed since his most recent posts. There is no employer.



Bevdeforges said:


> I guess you missed the deadlines, but you may want to look into the ACA Marketplace. It IS still possible, apparently, to find insurance for 2019 using the system. Though you may have to qualify for one of the "special" categories. Still, nothing ventured, nothing gained.
> https://www.healthcare.gov/apply-and-enroll/health-insurance-plans-estimator-overview/


Pregnancy looks like the only life changing event open. He did not make the dead line.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> It has nothing to do with "these days" but the size of the company. OP is self employed unless something has changed since his most recent posts. There is no employer.
> 
> 
> Pregnancy looks like the only life changing event open. He did not make the dead line.


Right, but suggesting that his wife get a job to get cover for them both does kind of assume that her employer will have medical insurance available. It just isn't always the case, and she may not be willing or able to get a corporate job with a company big enough to provide health cover. Trust me, lots has changed in the US over the last 25 or 30 years - particularly in regard to health insurance.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Right, but suggesting that his wife get a job to get cover for them both does kind of assume that her employer will have medical insurance available. It just isn't always the case, and she may not be willing or able to get a corporate job with a company big enough to provide health cover. Trust me, lots has changed in the US over the last 25 or 30 years - particularly in regard to health insurance.


I live here and have lived here for 20 years as Green Card holder and deal with expats and employees on a daily basis. 

Not willing to do something when you are starting out while living with the in-laws?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One other option would be to ask around among friends, family, neighbors to see if anyone has an insurance agent they can recommend - preferably an independent agent (who can offer policies from a variety of companies). If you need other forms of insurance (or will in the near future), you may be able to find a reasonable deal and start establishing a relationship with a local agency.


----------



## hbhlhigqcp (Feb 19, 2019)

You can try healthcare dot gov. They may be able to link to your state's health care exchange, if you are eligible for coverage.


----------



## xXEsPaNyoLAkoXx (Jan 24, 2019)

deansalter said:


> I've just had the misfortune of dealing with Cigna and have little knowledge of how or where the hell to look for health insurance.
> 
> I was hoping a specialised company for ex pats would be more helpful but apparently not.
> 
> Could Individuals possibly let me know what companies they have their health care with as my employers do not provide me with Health Care


My employer doesn't have healthcare coverage as well. It was hard getting health insurance.


----------

